# It doesn't get better than this! Near mint!



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*yawn*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NMIB-AURORA-MoD...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item4a9d4a9e47


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*and again*

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIB-AURORA-MoDe...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item4a9d6c3c3a


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

crooked is as crooked does...... Wonder why he shows the screwposts on the Indy and not the Mustang with the suspicious (near mint black knawed-on) rear bumper? Well, I don't wonder actually.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Near mint...*

Good news is that my entire collection is mint if those are "near" mint. And based on the BIN price... My collection should be worth close to $80k I figure.

Maybe it was an honest mistake... and should have read BIN for $29.95.

The kicker is 100% feedback, which means no one has bought a near mint $300 Tjet... 



-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hawaii Five D'Oh!*

Aside from all the really obvious stuff, I really like the green plastic spooge roll from the excessive "mint" flavored glue used to reseat the top. Look right at the base of drivers side windsheild where it meets the cowl. 

Grab yer board...let's shoot that tube!

An honest mistake? hahahahahaha!

Bookem' Dano!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm not sure those inserts are the real deal either.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh man!!! The extra rare black chrome back bumper variation!! What a bargain, what a deal!!! If only the lottery gods were with me!!! 

Oh and don't let the 100% feedback fool ya!!! He had to switch his buying and selling accounts around to hide the big red numbers!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

What's near mint? I don't see anything mint . . .


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good rule o'thumb...*

... Shy away from cars that are _"sporting"_.... *anything*.  nd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If I ever win the lottery, I would like 3 volunteers here to go stomp this guys a$$ and force him to list correctly
I mean it.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

That's our buddy Boosa!! That's what he changed his user ID to!!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Great Eye*



Bill Hall said:


> Aside from all the really obvious stuff, I really like the green plastic spooge roll from the excessive "mint" flavored glue used to reseat the top. Look right at the base of drivers side windsheild where it meets the cowl.
> 
> !


Bill - when I saw this post, I was hoping you might point something out as I scrolled down. Did not see the glue gobber until I saw your post.

I would say the paper in the box is near mint. (if real)

Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd love to know what this guy is smokin'.  rr


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

roadrner said:


> I'd love to know what this guy is smokin'.  rr


Other People's Money! 
that's what he smokes 

Later,
Keith


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

He's well on his way to being a "top rated seller".


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe its a scratch-n-sniff and he means it smells like mint. 

Maybe every cars he sells comes with a pack of mints.

Maybe...


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

He took the photos next to a Tic Tac!!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I am not defending the listing, but... the photos with zoom show a very well abused tjet. Anyone paying that price, even a newbie, probably has more money than sense. Not that it justifies the obvious mis-representation.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

It is true about the photos but I have a problem with sellers who rely on the photos to show the condition. Not so in this case as the problems are obvious but photos can sometimes hid or diminish problems. 

The big problem with this ad is the NMIB claim. It's like saying I'm going be dishonest in my description but cover my arse with the photos. Condition should be described in the ad and match what is in the photos.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

82whiskey said:


> The big problem with this ad is the NMIB claim.


I would agree with that. The seller ID went on my "do not buy" list. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

LeeRoy98 said:


> The seller ID went on my "do not buy" list.


Where is the quick link to this page? I always have to search help to find the link.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's one I'm was actually considering at one time...still might. I find the auction description refreshing! 

The wells arent really what I would call cut...more of a nip at the rockers, which is a fairly stressless repair ...as they go anyway. My excitment was quickly blanched today when I sensed something was wrong and finally noticed the mutilated top back by rear passenger parcel shelf. Fairly obvious when viewed from the front too...evidenced by the slight gaposis at the drivers side front corner.

I guess the point of this is that it's easy to get excited and blinded, even if your a picky so and so. The obvious clue was that with an hour left the top bid was around 14 bux...LOL! I had clearly missed something that others had OBVIOUSLY seen. Even with the nipped rockers it should have been at least double the bid. 

Naturally this will limit how much dough were gonna throw and just how far I'll hang with it. It went from "gotta have it easy fix" to a "maybe if the price is right fixer upper".

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110478716131&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*and....*

... It's got sticky outy tires too ! ! :woohoo: ..... nd


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Seller reply*

I emailed toyz4boyzandlittlegirlz2 about the green Mustang:

My email:
Where do you get the nerve calling this car "Near Mint"??? It is worn, paint missing, chrome is gone and chassis looks like it is bad, too. You should be more honest in your listing and not just tell people to "look at the pictures". Would you honestly pay $300 for that car? I think you know the answer.


His reply:
I see cars similar to this one described as Near Mint all the time. The car is All Original including the chassis. Bottom line is it took me over five years to get one of these RARE green cars and it is my right to ask what ever I think is fair. I posted lots of great pictures for all to see and judge for themselves. That is what make my listing HONEST! A picture speaks a thousand words! In my opinion the car is Near Mint. If you don't like it don't bid. It is that simple. I once sold a Drugula for $711.00 and I wouldn't pay $75.00 for one now but someone paid me $711.00. That is eBay my freind, like it or not THAT IS EBAY! You do not set the standards and YOU do not make the rules. As for the three hundred dollars, No I would not pay $300.00. I would not pay $300.00 for any TOY slot car because I am not that serious about collecting slot cars. I play with them. Yes I have a fabulous collection but I have NEVER EVER paid more than $100.00 for any car.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

this is one of the reasons why i enjoy HT.


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

the seller of item seems rather sensitive to being asked a reasonable question,who cares??


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I asked him if he was serious and he said he was reporting me to ebay.
I think he ment BINM Box Is Near Mint


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Everyone drop their pencils at 2:00 O'clock!

Looks like we may have found his Achilles heel... or at least a thorn in his paw.

Filling his mailbox up with legitmate but probing questions seems to rile him a bit. I'm gonna ask him if the roof has been reglued.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I posted the following... and did complain to eBay:

Mint green??? Nothing else is mint about this POS. I am reporting you to eBay. This is deceptive and illegal.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> Filling his mailbox up with legitmate but probing questions seems to rile him a bit.


I piled on... 

"How can you list this car as near mint? Clearly it has many issues. This is misleading at best".

He'll probably just stop responding. Or maybe he's not that smart.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

82whiskey said:


> I piled on...
> 
> "How can you list this car as near mint? Clearly it has many issues. This is misleading at best".
> 
> He'll probably just stop responding. Or maybe he's not that smart.


Well that didn't take long. Here is his response. He nothing if not persistent.

How can it be missleading if we post plenty of pictures for all to see? If the pictures were fuzzy I could understand you observation but they are not. A picture speaks a thousand words, and we have posted plenty for all to see. We are not hiding anything. We did not replace the bumpers or try to buff out the scrathes, we listed the car exactly the way we found it. She is all original including the chassis, box and lable. If you don't like what you see then don't bid. It really is that simple, right? This is still America right? I know eBay has taken away most of the sellers rights but I am still entitled to my opinion and you yours, right? The car is not cut, cracked or broken, there are no split screw posts so in my opinion this car is in Near Mint Played with condition. Not MINT, Not Gem MINT, Not NOS, just Near Mint.

I replied to him that while the term mint can be subjective it is not an opinion! Mint does have a certain implication! 

He also doesn't use spell check...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I played 'possum.

I too recieved a prompt response, but I chose a relevant question rather than goading him. Interestingly enough he did make mention of the fact that he had recieved a lot of flak over this listing...sound of giggling is me 

After a short rail against the "E-bay cops", He wormed his way around the question like a veteran snake oil vendor and basically responded with the ole, "Not to the best of my knowledge."


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

His response is quick. And not very specific "to the best of my knowledge and the pictures show this". If were lucky he will ban us from bidding on his auctions.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

He was not so slick in his last reply to me.

NMIB stands for Near Mint, we never stated that this car was MINT. The fact is there are no cuts, cracks, breaks, splits etc.. So Near mint should not be that big a stretch. Not from what I see all the time on eBay. I saw an AJ's Crash truck that had the fire hoses completing broken off and missing and it was listed as NOS! Go figure that one out? I figured the seller did not know they were broken off so I emailed him. He still insisted the car was NOS. The last I saw he still had not emended his description. Oh well that is his choice. 

I do not believe "no cuts, cracks, breaks or splits" is true at all. Looks like this cars had its share of breaks.

"So Near mint should not be that big a stretch"

I guess he's saying it is a stretch, just not a big one. I'd just hate to see someone get ripped off to the tune of $300.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

He also told me he blocked me thank god that means i wont get ripped off.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Too bad we can't get the number of his blocked bidders, it would be a fun contest to see who could guess the correct number!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Turd*

I got in, sent him a email saying hey man your pics are messed up, the pics ya have for the near mint are for a old piiece of crap not worth 30 bucks..lol



Dave


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I told him the same thing! I said the car in the photos is worth 20 to 30 tops and he thought I was nuts.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ill give him some credit he did apologize for jumping down my throat but, I find it odd that he says the car has no damage yet the back of the roof is all jacked up and he says he left it that way because they dont have the skills to fix it then later he claim they restore 1000s of Aurora slot car sets more that anyone in the world. rofl.

I am very sorry if I over reacted. I had just had another eBayer send us a nasty message through eBay and eBay had sent them a warning for miss use of the eBay message system. I just figured this was a dormant duplicate account they were using. NMIB means Near Mint in Box. The reason we feel the car is near mint is becuase there are not cuts or modifications to the car. The top has not been re glued, the are no broken or missing pieces, no cracked or split screw posts. Yes there is plenty of play wear and the crome on the rear bumper has turned black from age BUT she is all original including her original chassis box and label. Some eSellers would have replaced the bumper, buffed out the scratches and tuouched up the paint. We do not have thoughs skills and offer the car as found. The fact that this car is all original with no damage or modifications. Add THE original box a label we found with this car and that leads us to feel that this car is Near Mint in the Box. Not MINT, Not Gem MINT, Not NOS, that is four grading scales points down from Perfect. We put tons of great pictures in the auction so each potential bidder could HONESTLY see the condition and judge for themselves. This is an very rare color. In fact it is the only one this color we have come across by chance in 6 years and we have restored over 1000 vintage Aurora Slot Car sets in that time. More than anyone else in the entire world. So you would think we would have come across at least one more like her and we have but they were all modified or worse. Thank you for your kind follow up. If you sincerely mean us no harm and are interested in bidding one of our slot cars let us know and we will unblock your id? We just don't want any trouble and would like to keep our 100 percent feedback rating. As we stated previously we have never left or recieved negative feedback in six years. We want to keep it that way. Again, thank you for your courteous follow up


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, if that's the case, why have a BIN for 299.99?? Put it up for regular auction and let the people decide what it's worth!! Because he wants to dupe an unsuspecting newbie, that's why!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Better get some Prepration "H"*

So if as he says, the roof isnt a re-glue (nasty one at that); then what is it?

.... that green looking 'roid oozing out from under the glass!


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

tjetsgrig said:


> Well, if that's the case, why have a BIN for 299.99?? Put it up for regular auction and let the people decide what it's worth!! Because he wants to dupe an unsuspecting newbie, that's why!!


That was also in one of my messages to him. He was trying to defend NMIB to me so I replied how do you explain $299? Do you really think the car is worth $299? How would you feel if your son or good friend just told you he spent $299 on ebay for that car?

I got no response to that question...

I will be curious if all these messages get his attention. Be curious to see if he continues to make these ridiculous NMIB claims.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ya know, this is our good buddy Boosa! That's his new user ID. We sure do give him alot of ink though!!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

He tried to sell this turd before Item number: 320462358508 Starting bid $249.95 Christmas special


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I know someone asked in another thread about the volume he sells and what his fees are. According goofbay.com (sorta like toolhaus.com) but with some different tools for ebay.

In the last 90 days including current auctions. He sold 29.71% of his auctions. For a total of $10,240 ebay fees not including paypal $450. Not including what $ if any he made on shipping.

Unsold $16,170 with listing fees of $683. The site was in British Pound (GBP) and converted to $. Couldn't say if it is exact but should be close.


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

82whiskey said:


> I
> 
> He'll probably just stop responding. Or maybe he's not that smart.


He is probably on here reading this thread 

I hope his eyes are itchy now lol


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

should I send him this listing and ask him why the NRmint Box is $290.04?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/AURORA-HO-Slot-C...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item45ef742ec0


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

wow I've never actually used him before... but here's what I wrote...

Dear toyz4boyzandlittlegirlz2,

It looks like the roof has been re-glued, shouldn't it be more flush? I thought Near Mint meant minor things, not stripes worn through front and top, not to mention that rear bumper. And how come no shot of the chassis? I'm sorry but this listing reminds me of a seller I used to have troble with named Boosa. You really should advertise more honestly.

here is the reply:

Well Well Well, Plymouth71 crawls out of his sleezy slimey hole! We believe pictures tell the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth. Pictures do not lie. Better check your eyesight, as the roof does not have a drop of glue on it and it fits tight. You oviously do not understand how to grade slot cars, or maybe you prefer repro bumpers and touched up paint jobs. Are you kidding about the chassis. Does anyone bidding on this car really care about the chassis? Do you know how dumb you sound? The body, box and lable are the real prize here. Did you really know the GREAT Boosa14 ? Wow! You really are lucky. She is one of the greatest contributors to the slot car arena in recent times. Did you know that boosa and her team have completely restored over 1000 vintage Aurora Slot Car Sets in the last six years? AND they did it with all vintage parts and track. That is more than anyone else in the entire world. What have you contributed to the slot car arena? Anything at all? Oh yeah, now I know, you play the part of the Barney Fife wanna be eBay police. What a sad pitful person you are, going around on eBay telling other sellers about your unimportant opinion. Jesus said those who are without sin should cast the first stone. Are you perfect? Never mind, stupid question. Well we forgive you. Go now and do not sin again. 

- toyz4boyzandlittlegirlz2

What a... you fill in the blank.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm.. A woman named Nate!!! That's funny!!!! No, that's really funny!!! :lol:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

It really is too bad ebay has no effective way of getting rid of sellers like this guy. That dude is smoking something. Or maybe its the fumes from all the glue...


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I got the same reply almost word for word... I say there is power in numbers...if everyone asks the same question about why his auctions seem to be misrepresented, maybe ebay will wake up and do something. tho they probably like the fees he generates


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ebay won't get rid of a boosa type, because of the volume of listings. He's generating a bunch on $$$ for them. He buys in volume, sells in volume. The almighty dollar will always be favored over honesty in listings.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*What's the point in being a dick?*

What's the point of Boosa being a dick? I wonder if he responds with lengthy notes to spam messages? If so, he is still waiting for that check from the King of Kenya. 

If he did not like your question simply ignore you but to spend 30 minutes to craft an insult you is an amazing waste of time. But maybe he has them already crafted so he can sent them out at a moments notice?

Are there people that actually enjoy being a dick? I've met a few but they are thankfully far and few between.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Check out the latest questions that he actually posted to the ad, both about the roof being glued. Even though he admitted it here he is denying it in the ad.


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Rats!!!! Bidding ended for the item, now I've lost my chance of owning a "rare" "mint" piece of Aurora history......


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

It sold for $250.00. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320466492999&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Youve got to be Sh!ting me


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

........."we do not try to repair cars because we do not know how."..........

Didn't he say he's restored "thousands" of cars and sets in the past??? What a friggin' joke this guy is! I hope I'm here to see him brought down!!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

shocker36 said:


> Youve got to be Sh!ting me


x 2. :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*A fool and his money....*

60 X 24 X 365 X 30 = 15,768,000 :freak:

If a sucker is born every minute, there's been 15+ million born in the last 30 years... One of them was bound to show up on the bay sooner or later. :lol: And that don't include the extra leap year suckers.. :tongue:


----------

